# Are You Employed?



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Are You Employed?

Do you have a job?

I don't!

:fall :fall


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

No, I don't have a job.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I babysit my nephew...so i guess that's a job, right? I only had 1 'real' job my whole life.. my anxiety is extremely bad. :hide :door :cry


----------



## opacity (Sep 26, 2004)

I work as a nightfiller in a supermarket. It's tough physical work, but I've been working steadily there for 3 years and I saved up enough to go on two holidays.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I work full time now.


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a job. I'm not used to having one. I also work till late hours because I feel guilty for not being smart enough / quick enough to do what's required of me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

You should have an option for "I'm a student", as a bunch here are still in college, and a few in high school.

For the few who don't know, I'm unemployed and have done nothing for the last decade. Only a few people here can beat my record of failure.


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

I started working when I was 18 and continued working for over 25 years. I'm currently working about 2 to 4 hours a day but I don't get paid for it. Most of my income is interest from savings and investments. It's not much but it's all I need.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, I've been an auto mechanic for almost ten years working 50 hours a week.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't have a job. I have been out of the job for so long. Its embarrassing  :shock :time


----------



## the crucible (Jan 3, 2005)

Desi said:


> I don't have a job. I have been out of the job for so long. Its embarrassing  :shock :time


How's 6 years for ya? :afr :um


----------



## R34 (Nov 22, 2003)

No! I'm a stay at home son.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 9, 2004)

R34 said:


> No! I'm a stay at home son.


I'm gonna use that one in the future :lol


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Paradox said:


> R34 said:
> 
> 
> > No! I'm a stay at home son.
> ...


 Yeah, this one's pretty good... :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I work 2 days a week(office cleaning)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I work 2 days a week tending bar and hate it with a passion. I long to be unemployed, for a little while anyway until I finish school in a few months.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Yes, part time.


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Becky said:


> I'm a stay at home mom


I have baby sitted before.

Thats not the same as sitting around the house. haha.

Its not easy.


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

no :hide


----------



## breydonlee (Aug 30, 2004)

I am self employed and work 80 hours a week. I like it but would like to do something different. I need to work to support myself


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Independent Contractor, full time. In a few months I'll have 3 jobs as an IC. :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am a quality control software engineer.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Yes but they cut my hours. Sometimes I don't work for weeks. :fall


----------



## lyn01 (Apr 8, 2004)

I don't have a job, guess I'm a stay at home daughter! :b


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes.

I fill cardboard boxes with useless, overpriced, hippy stuff (soap with aloe vera, shampoo with aloe vera, aloe vera with aloe vera) at a local factory.

I love it. It makes me feel all important and accomplished, you know. Like I'm really doing something with my life, really making a difference.

Luckily I'm also a student.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

nope no job :hide


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Job? Nooo... :afr


----------



## tao_of_pooh (Feb 21, 2005)

heheh...thats a good one..."are you employed?"...if a never-leaves-the haus dishwasha counts as employed...then maybe.....i am.


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

No :afr


----------



## On The Outside Looking In (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes,i have worked in the metal stamping industry sence 1987 as a punch press set up/operator.


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

Im a poxy train driver


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Im a truck driver. Its good, and bad. So I like it, and hate it. Its nice seeing the country a bit, but I hate it when I get lost in a town/city hauling a 53ft/70 ft trailer behind me.... How scary is that. AHHG NO WERE TO TURN AROUND!! :lol


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

No Job atm, will soon though.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

...


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 28, 2003)

wow im so surprised !!! i thought i was an unemployed freak!
 

:banana 

--> Im not happy for your unemployment, just comforted.


----------



## saphfire (Apr 6, 2005)

I dont have a job. And I'm too afraid to get one :cry


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Been working since I was 16.. now I work full time and go to school. But it's good forces me to be around people


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm in college, graduating at the end of this semester. Hopefully I can get into some kind of job that's better than working at McDonald's.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

I've been a teacher since 1978--subbing (about 7 years) and full-time (20, I think--I really don't keep track of those unimportant things--IMO) .

It's cool, because I get paid to do what I love.

I'll never retire--until they kick me out! hee hee

I love young people, and students of all ages! I wouldn't mind teaching drawing or abstract painting or weight-training in a nursing home some day.

Suzi


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm self-employed



R34 said:


> No! I'm a stay at home son.


:lol perfection.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

the crucible said:


> Desi said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a job. I have been out of the job for so long. Its embarrassing  :shock :time
> ...


I'm up to 5 1/2 years now. It got too nerve-wracking.


----------



## Phantastic (Feb 28, 2005)

I also havent had a steady job in several years. Been trying to get myself turned around, but it's extremely difficult when you are deathly afraid being around people and you can't explain the huge job gaps in your resume.


----------



## no7483 (Jun 5, 2005)

h*** no! Haven't worked for over a year nau... I get anxious just looking at the classifieds. When I did have a job, all was well...not great, but well. So my real problem and anxiety is the initiation...the search, application, resume, interview (especially the interview!) part of finding a job. And of course I loathe the first couple of days or weeks at a new job...the uncertainty that I will be able to learn, to be trained and to become skillful.


----------

